# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Shkencëtarja shqiptare Lorina Naçi që flet me njerëzit në koma

## Albo

*Shkencëtarja shqiptare që flet me njerëzit në koma*


Vite më parë ishte një fëmijë i zakonshëm, por me një dëshirë të paepur për të lexuar.  Më vonë shfaqi shumë talente. Pikturonte dhe sfilonte, duke mos lënë kurrë pas dore shkollimin dhe duke u kapur fort pas ëndrrës së saj, atë të studimeve jashtë vendit.

Tashme, plot 16 vite pas largimit nga Tirana, Lorina Naçi është një ndër shkencëtaret e rralla shqiptare. Ajo komunikon me njerëzit në koma. Edhe pse në një moshe mjaft të re, Lorina mbart një CV mjaft të pasur.

Ajo u diplomua në vitin 2002 për psikologji dhe pikturë në Universitetin e Giorgias, në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Në të njëjtin universitet kreu edhe masterin shkencor për Inteligjence Artificiale.

Gjatë kësaj kohe, Lorina Naçi vendosi për doktoraturën, ku nga rezultatet e shkëlqyera të studimeve u ftua në Universitetin e Cambridge dhe u specializua në neuroshkencë.

E vlerësuar për arritjet e saj në fushën akademike, në vitin 2011 udhëtoi me bashkeshortin e saj drejt Kanadasë, ku të dy morën ftesën për të punuar në universitetet kanadeze.

Në fazen post-doktorale ajo u bë pjesë e një grupi shkencëtarësh, arritja më e madhe e të cilëve ishte zbulimi se njerëzit në koma mund të komunikojnë me të afërmit e tyre.

Lajmi se një shqiptare ishte pjesë e ketij grupi pushtoi mediat prestigjioze botërore, të cilat vlerësuan me nota shumë pozitive shkencëtaren shqiptare Lorina Naçi.

Shqip/TCH

----------


## ionian

Pergezime kesaj vajzes per perpjekjen qe ka bere ndersa ne lidhje me ate qe pretendon(nese pretendon) eshte nje perralle .Nje menyre e jo-morale per te bere para .

----------

